# unhappy experience at white water,caravan club site,stockton



## oscardaisy

hi guys read this and tell me your opinions

we set off on Saturday for a two night relaxing break at white water club site, we have visited this site several times before, but when we arrived this time we noticed a new sign stood directly outside the office which read It has been brought to our attention that dog owners are allowing their dogs to fowl the site anyone who is found to be doing this will be asked to leave the site, we thought rightly so some irrisponsible owners spoil it for the rest. The next morning at 7.45 our jack russell was asking to go out, I took him to the back of the pitch where he urinated against the fence, the warden Mr Russ Sadler appeared and said you cannot allow your dog to urinate you must take him off site if I have to Kneel down to do maintanance I don't want to smell urine.I was flabbergasted at this and later that morning my wife went to the office to verify what the rules were and spoke to mr sadler and gina mellor ( his partner )but they were both adamant, mr sadler said you lot ( like we were some kind of alien breed ) don't clean up properly after your dogs to which she replied I am a responsible dog owner and always clean up after my dog he then asked do you go out with a bucket of water and bleach and wash the spot ( that would do the grass a lot of good I don't think ) I think its obvious they dont own a dog and make it quite clear they are both anti dog I don't know how they expect people to get their dog off site ( let alone in the middle of the night ) without it urinating should we carry them or maybe they would like us to put a nappy on them many elderly and infirm people go on site with dogs how are they expected to rush off site each time their dog needs the toilet, there are lots of rabbits on site so it is only natural the dogs will want to scent , also how can you monitor your dog when its tied up on the grass in summer the whole thing is just ridiculous I walked round the site to speak to other dog owners and they all interpreted the sign the same as me ,to clean up after your dog not stop it urinating, most people I have come across are responsible owners and if their dog fowls the site its an accident and not intentional and if we clean up after them then that should be acceptable 

I have emailed this to the caravan club but would like your comments


----------



## ched999uk

That seems ridiculous. I can't believe that that is CC policy. I will be interested in the reply.


----------



## spykal

Hi

CC Rule number 13 :

13 Dogs and Other Pets

a) Owners of pets are responsible for the behaviour of their animals. They must ensure that pets are on leads and under control at all times or tethers of sufficient strength not exceeding 3 metres (10 feet) in length.

b) Owners must ensure that their pets do not foul the site and that any faeces are removed.

c) No animals are allowed in the toilet blocks or vegetable preparation areas, other than guide/assistance dogs.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planni...types-of-sites/club-sites/club-site-rules/#13

So what does "foul the site" mean exactly? It is the interpretation of that rule that leaves you open to this sort of pettyness.

Dog urine, like all animal urine ( humans included :wink: ) , is usually sterile when it first leaves the body. That means it contains no pathogens that can cause infections in people so it would hardly be "fouling the site " would it ?

Did you ask how you were supposed to stop the hound from peeing before you get off the site ....If your dog is a dog I suppose you could attach a clothes peg to the end of his willy :lol: but what do you do if it is a bitch? ( that's a rhetorical question  )

Mike


----------



## tomnjune

hi
as a responsible dog owner and always critical of owners who allow their pets to foul , i think it would be impossible to prevent a dog from scenting or weeing, unless being carried to the site boundary??.
surely this warden as got it wrong, he should have in his cv, dont like dogs, in which case the cc could place him in a pet free site, if there are any.

no doubt there will be some non dog owners who sympathise with the wardens, and i can see where they are coming from, because, irresponsible dog owners give all dog owners a bad name.

tom


----------



## peribro

I think that most people will agree that "fouling" in this context means defecation and not urination. The Dogs (Fouling of Land) Act 1996 makes it an offence "If a dog defecates at any time on designated land and a person who is in charge of the dog at that time fails to remove the faeces from the land forthwith..". Therefore if the CC wishes to include urination in its definition of fouling, then it ought to make it clear!


----------



## CurlyBoy

We had exactly the same "welcome" from the wardens at Godrevy CC site three years ago, so much so that they were asking non dog owners to sign a petition asking whether dogs should be allowed on CC sites.When I challenged this I was presented with a torrent of abuse similar to OP, where upon another member in the office at the same time was so disgusted that he threatened to write a letter of complaint, this then produced more abuse and a threat to remove him from the site, I would add that he was a gentleman in his 70's and in was no way abusive. His reply was that, in his experience of forty years as a member, it was easier to remove a warden than a member :lol: :lol: as they were after all, only employees. After this I was greeted with a scowl every morning when I said good morning :lol: :lol: :lol: .Since then when we have been back though we have had no further problems, just as well as it is one of our favorite sites.

curlyboy


----------



## ched999uk

I have emailed CC as I am about to renew but if I have to carry a bucket of water and bleach to clean up dog urine I will not be renewing!
I will post their response.


----------



## peedee

I certainly do not let mine pee on awnings or other peoples pitches but I do agree it is almost impossible to stop a dog urinating/scent marking, a bitch maybe but not a dog. I like everyone else who has posted take the rules to mean clean up your poo if they foul the site.

Why not raise it on the CC own discussion forums and see what Club response you get!

I have been repremanded by council workmen in the past for letting my dog pee up against a lamp post. They didn't like my response either about how difficult it was to stop a dog scent marking.

peedee


----------



## bigbazza

Crazy, what do they do about the rabbits (which are not yours)?

Do they go around and disinfect after the've urinated so that their guests on their pitches don't have to kneel or sit in it.

Give the wrong people a little authority and this is what happens :?


----------



## 747

bigbazza said:


> Crazy, what do they do about the rabbits (which are not yours)?
> 
> Do they go around and disinfect after the've urinated so that their guests on their pitches don't have to kneel or sit in it.
> 
> Give the wrong people a little authority and this is what happens :?


My Whippets will soon sort out the Rabbit problem. :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

I hope the're house trained and you pick-up after them


----------



## stevian

It's going to be their loss in the long run , i would not go to a site like that thanks for the warning :wink:


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Is there a dog walking area on the site?

If not the gate area which is probably the most convenient location "off site" will soon stink to high heaven.

Just what you want to get people to visit.

A strange request anyway. Get your dog to urinate on the public highway. Not really thought it through.


----------



## selstrom

People can catch leptospiorosis (Weil's disease) from dog urine!


----------



## spatz1

some people are realy tactful when working with the public ... 

more suited to ryanair :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oscarmax

In the summer at the CC Centenary site my two miniature Schauzers stuck their two little nosey heads out of the motorhome door to see who was going pay attention to them, before to long a couple stopped at the step and paid attention too them, down the step one of them went (the other has to be carried in and out he does not like the step) just as an assistant CC warden went by on his tractor shouting 'get those dog on a lead' the couple stoking the dogs were disgusted.

Earlier in the week the same warden was casually watching dog owners with long extended flexible leads pee all over other people pitches, not a word. I am sorry there are a few little hitlers out there who give a little authority let it go to their heads.

The majority of us are responsible dog owners it is only a minority which gives us a bad name.

Anyway if my dogs see a post they will pee on it especially the one way signs at CC sites, I think I would like to do the same.


----------



## EJB

So it's OK for a dog to cock it's leg up the wheels of my MH???????????


----------



## peedee

EJB said:


> So it's OK for a dog to cock it's leg up the wheels of my MH???????????


If its your dog yes :lol: 
peedee


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

At no point has anyone suggested that it is OK to let a dog urinate on anyone else's vehicle, awning, chairs, tables or other such property.

The OP was talking about his dog being able to urinate behind his own motorhome in the pitch he has paid for.

Its still not perhaps ideal but if the only solution given by the Warden is for dog owners to take the dog offsite, owners won't go to the site concerned.

A dog walking area gets rid of this problem but it is an area that is then not available for a number of pitches and therefore is an ongoing loss of revenue.

Sites either need to accept dogs or not. If a site accepts dogs a reasonable provision should be made. Moaning to owners isn't a reasonable provision.

Ooh that feels better. Rant over.


----------



## Oscarmax

EJB said:


> So it's OK for a dog to cock it's leg up the wheels of my MH???????????


No it is not my dogs either, but thanks for the offer, I will put it too them :lol:


----------



## camallison

I have used the White Water site many times, and never vefore had such an attitude. The (designated) dog walk is at least 100 yds from the site gate which, if you are at the back of the site, is another 300 yds away. Our Labrador bitch regularly peed on the roadway as we were making our way to the gate for a toilet walk. The wardens there then only joked about a leaky dog!

The wardens at Godrevy about 3 years ago were certainly Hitleresque in their ways and we suffered the petition against dogs too. After a pleasant exchange of letters with CC HQ, we received an apology and confirmation that their rules applied to defecating only. The wardens were removed from Godrevy soon afterwards - maybe they are now at the White Water site!  

Colin


----------



## sallytrafic

selstrom said:


> People can catch leptospiorosis (Weil's disease) from dog urine!


Only if the dog has the disease! It is rare in Uk. You are much more likely to catch it from swimming in slow moving rivers. How much dog's urine do you actually touch?


----------



## alphadee

Posts concerning dogs always seem to arouse high emotions - from both sides.

Unfortunately, there seem to be a fair number of irresponsible owners on sites. In the last 16 months we have only stayed on one site where we did not encounter dogs off leads. That site was Sandy Balls. I have now been attacked twice by dogs off leads on CC/CCC sites. If some owners persist in ignoring site rules then the anti dog brigade are given more ammunition to use. Perhaps they would respond more to dog owners pointing out the error of their ways than non dog owners doing so.

To provide a balanced response I should also point out that we have seen some dogs (and owners) who have behaved impeccably !


----------



## Grizzly

spykal said:


> Dog urine, like all animal urine ( humans included :wink: ) , is usually sterile when it first leaves the body.
> 
> Mike


I'm not going to get involved in the pros and cons of dogs urinating on campsites but can't let this through ! Urinary tract infections are one of the commonest infections in dogs and bitches. They are very often symptomless but can be deadly as they can cause kidney failure to the infected dog. I'm sure responsible dog owners have their dogs routinely tested for them but, it is not the humans who need fear but other dogs as the pathogens are present in the urine.

G


----------



## CurlyBoy

In answer and further to my previous post, previously while at Godrevy CC site, a member allowed his dog, who was not on a lead or under proper control, to pee up my wind breaker. Obviously I remonstrated quite strongly :evil: :evil: but then the fool went and complained to the warden :? :? who by chance had a previous complaint against him for the same reason, so the upshot was he was asked to leave the site :lol: :lol: :lol: not by the same warden but a previous one who was always sensible and fair in running the site. Alas they have now retired.
ps we are dog owners and hope that we never allow them to annoy other members

curlyboy


----------



## Rosbotham

If your dog is anything like mine, none of the pee would end up against the fencepost/tyre/windbreak anyway...he's got no sense of direction and seems to believe the pee will end up where the other end of his widgy's located!

Ever noticed how lush the grass is around those little white posts the CC uses? So long as there's plenty of rain to water it down, good fertilizer is dog pee.

And no, wouldn't dream of letting them pee on someone else's pitch.


----------



## spykal

Grizzly said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog urine, like all animal urine ( humans included :wink: ) , is usually sterile when it first leaves the body.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to get involved in the pros and cons of dogs urinating on campsites but can't let this through ! Urinary tract infections are one of the commonest infections in dogs and bitches. They are very often symptomless but can be deadly as they can cause kidney failure to the infected dog. I'm sure responsible dog owners have their dogs routinely tested for them but, it is not the humans who need fear but other dogs as the pathogens are present in the urine.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Hi Grizzly

I agree with you and that is exactly why I used the word " usually" as in "usually sterile".

but I am not sure of why you are saying you "cannot let this through".... are you making an argument for banning dogs peeing on the ground in a campsite or any other public place? If you are then I can actually see your point in that there is an outside chance that after a dog has peed on the ground it would be possible for another dog to come along in the next few moments and sniff at and maybe lick the pee ( dogs do that sort of thing 8O ) and pick up an infection but it is a well documented fact that dogs most commonly develop a urinary tract infection when bacteria ascend the urethra or they have other medical conditions ...so maybe that rules out sniffing it up ( unless after licking the other dogs pee they then lick their own "parts"....as we all know they do that too :roll: )

In reality dogs have been peeing on the ground (along with quite a few humans) since time began and the ground seems to be able, after a time, to neutralise any nasties. I don't have the proof of that at hand but I am sure Google will find it if I look.

By the way I am not a dog owner at the moment, but have owned dogs in the past and I still think that if a campsite says it accepts dogs then it should also accept that dogs usually pee on the ground and cannot be expected to always wait until they get to the ascribed place ( the dog walk) ...if that is not acceptable then dogs should not be accepted.

Mike


----------



## iandsm

*Dogs*

According to Wikipeia

"Leptospirosis is transmitted by the urine of an infected animal and is contagious as long as it is still moist. Although rats, mice, and moles are important primary hosts, a wide range of other mammals including dogs, deer, rabbits, hedgehogs, cows, sheep, raccoons, opossums, skunks, and certain marine mammals are able to carry and transmit the disease as secondary hosts. Dogs may lick the urine of an infected animal off the grass or soil, or drink from an infected puddle. There have been reports of "house dogs" contracting leptospirosis apparently from licking the urine of infected mice that entered the house. The type of habitats most likely to carry infective bacteria are muddy riverbanks, ditches, gullies, and muddy livestock rearing areas where there is regular passage of either wild or farm mammals. There is a direct correlation between the amount of rainfall and the incidence of leptospirosis, making it seasonal in temperate climates and year-round in tropical climates."

What to do then, throw our hands up in horror whenever we encounter such creatures, have a campaign to remove them from the environment, don't visit the countryside........

I think the wardens with bad attitudes need to be told there is no place for them in a customer facing position, the overly worried need to calm down and get a life and those who allow their dogs to pee up peoples awnings etc should ensure they don't. In the case of accident a polite apology by the owner and an offer to clean it up might go a long way.


----------



## sallytrafic

Habitual use of the same place will destroy grass, look in my garden for examples but it only seems to be bitches that have this effect. My bitch thinks she's a 'he' (though actually an it) with the result that wherever my dog pees she tries to cover it. Then the dog tries to cover that this pissing contest finisjhes when one runs out.

Anyway my points are with two dogs/bitches that have been together 12 years they have never caught anything from the other even though the bitch has had at least one urinary tract infection and the dog two serious bowel infections. Secondly after 8 hours in the van overnight they are going to be busting but unless I am actually parked on grass they can be got to a nearby bit of grass of my choosing before they pee and certainly to the dog walk before they pooh.


----------



## cheshiregordon

hi 
as a dog owner and always critical of owners who allow their pets to foul , i think it would be impossible to prevent a dog from scenting or weeing, unless being carried to the site boundary?. However that is different from deliberately allowing or encouraging your dog to pee on the site even if its the boundary fence. 
Time for dog owners to wise up and take seriously the sentiments of the none dog owners and even many dog owners.. 
The main difficult is that its clear from reading these post and those on the CC magazine that almost every dog owner thinks they are responsible (not sure if I know what means) but its clear that very many others don't agree.


----------



## iandsm

*Dogs*

For Sallytrafic and anyone suffering the same brown patches on their grass and slightly off topic.
I have recently read about a product called "Dogrocks" it seems you put these in your dogs drinking water and they change the chemical content in the urine to counteract the nitrogen which is what apparently causes the brown staining or burning on her grass.

I have not tried these and I will ask at the Vet's about safety etc. when I next go but I was wondering if anyone had heard of/used these and if so with what result


----------



## GypsyRose

I do hope that Mr/Mrs Fox is reading this and taking notes?!! 
We have 3 dogs, quite an armful to carry off site?!! :lol:


----------



## dragonfly

We welcome dogs at Parc Verger, here in France, and have been rewarded by totally responsible oversight by the dog owners. As dog owners ourselves we know that it is impossible to stop a dog scenting and peeing on site, but we have never had a problem with owners leaving faeces on site should the dogs not get to the nearby dog walk.
It does seem that some site wardens just have no experience of dog ownership. We have wild deer crossing our site, and there are boar around, so we keep an eye open for their faeces and remove any found. Look on any campsite and there will be obvious signs of wild animals, rabbits not least, so dog pee is a minor matter.
The best answer is to warn of any anti-dog sites via the forums, look for and use sympathetic locations (the Dog friendly Britain website is a good example).
Dragonfly


----------



## spatz1

perhaps the could distinguish between accidental pee where the owner doesnt notice 
and dam right wanton pee where the owner stops to let the dog do so while watching :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ched999uk

Here is the response I received from the CC!!!!!

Thank you for your email dated 27th February regarding dogs on Club Sites.
Behaviour of dogs on sites is an emotive subject and The Club receives a high proportion of correspondence from our members regarding their stay and their experience because of dogs on site. 

The Club has produced a leaflet which is handed out to all dog owners on arrival on site, with the hope that we may see a reduction in the problems which are being experienced. Further details about The Clubs policy can be found in the Sites Directory and Handbook page 291, Helping you and your dog enjoy your stay on site. We are aware that all responsible dog owners will appreciate that we are trying to educate those not so considerate owners who seem to be the cause of upset on Club Sites.

Regardless as to the manner of fouling, the rules apply; though as I am sure you can appreciate a dog urinating is not as obvious or as easy to control as dog faeces. The Club does take the matter of dog fouling seriously as we do have a large proportion of members who do not own dogs and who are genuinely offended when they see fellow members allowing their pets to foul the site in any way, and this is particularly true of the parents of young children. I would hope members would act in a responsible manner and ensure that their animals use the clearly marked dog exercise areas on site .All information sheets show the location of dog walks, if available on site, and most visitors with dogs will prefer to find a pitch close to this facility

It would be unfair to comment without investigating further on this particular case mentioned on motor home forum. 

The Club does state that if any member whilst staying on site has any cause for complaint which cannot be resolved on site to contact our Head Office and we will endeavour to resolve the complaint while the member is still on site. 

Thank you for writing in with your feedback and I hope this reply will re assure you about visiting sites with your dog in the near future.

Yours sincerely

Margaret Hunt

Sites Co-ordinator

Site Operations


----------



## andyandsue

*polictical corrrectness gone mad*

i often let my " SUZY" out about 1 am ,she nuzzles up to me and i know i have no choice but to let her have her way. If I didnt i know i would have to cook my own breakfast in the morning!!!!


----------



## Jodi1

Well the CC reply seemed to be a lot of something and nothing and to my mind dodging the issue, which is dogs wee and when they gotta go they gotta go. We usually try to park near the dog walk if there is one or near the site entrance so we can make a gallop for the first wee of the morning (for the dog that is 8O ). Sometimes she make it sometimes she doesn't, she's nearly fourteen and too large to be carried. She is innoculated for everthing under the sun including Lepto so apart from leaving a brown patch (in dry weather) really nothing else. Once she realises where the dog area is, she does try to hold on, but sometimes she can't. With most owners, a dog weeing somewhere inappropriate is not deliberate and just can't be helped and apart from going out with a bottle of water and a towel, theres not a lot we can do. As has been said, theres probably lots of wild animals wondering around weeing and pooing who are quite likely to be carrying all sorts of diseases. I have seen young children weeing on the grass too.


----------



## 747

Ms Hunt obviously did the course for dealing with the public. This method was first used by Politicians and has moved into general use.

They may stop using this approach when we start shooting at them. Now where did I put that Kalashnikov?


----------



## Enock

I have never been a member of the CC.... As a dog owner I never will be..


----------



## Westkirby01

If the site has a request for control I assume also that the wardens enforce when a human spits. The contamination is far more dangerous than dog urine.


----------



## stickie

Well Ms Hunt certainly cleared that one up and we all know where we stand now, not. What a load of piffle, she certainly knows her way around a subject without saying anything. 

Surely the issue is simple, if the Warden and club don't want dogs on a particular site, then say so and we dog owners can go where we're welcome. Cut the waffle.


----------



## ched999uk

I am going to read the section she mentions but why no link? I will also read the sections regarding noise and children. 

I think that ALL dog owners (we are dog owners) need to clean up all 'poo' but I think cleaning up 'wee' is taking the 'wee'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sallytrafic

For £3.20 a night for each dog I think they should be able to pee and pooh where they want. 

For £3.20 a night the site should provide a poo fairy!


----------



## SpeedyDux

I prefer segregated sites that have a separate section of pitches reserved for dog (and cat) owners. 


SD


----------



## oscardaisy

*reply from c.c. question of dogs taking a p....s on site*

I have recieved a reply from cc regarding dog fowling, apparantley they have issued a new leaflet on this matter, which states quote; DO NOT LET YOUR DOGS FOUL THE SITE IN ANY WAY, unquote They have stated that this includes urinating.they also said quote; please don't blame the wardens for only doing what the club expects of them and I hope the experience will not deter you from continuing to enjoy the use of the sites network. unquote.
Well I would like to say that this attitude will prevent me from enjoying the club sites as I will not be able to relax with my dogs for fear of reprisals when they need to urinate. I will not be renewing my membership when it expires as I think it is totally unreasonable to apply these rules and I think the cc should just own up to being non dog friendly I think all you dog owners should think carefully before joining the club. 
Why are the club alianating dog owners when we must make up a large percentage of members?
I would also add that the club keeps saying they have to take in to consideration complaints from familys with young children regarding fouling. Do those same familys control thier children when using the toilet facilitys, I don't think so looking at the state of the toilets during school holidays. Is anything done about that?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

*Re: reply from c.c. question of dogs taking a p....s on site*



oscardaisy said:


> I have recieved a reply from cc regarding dog fowling, apparantley they have issued a new leaflet on this matter, which states quote; DO NOT LET YOUR DOGS FOUL THE SITE IN ANY WAY, unquote They have stated that this includes urinating.they also said quote; please don't blame the wardens for only doing what the club expects of them and I hope the experience will not deter you from continuing to enjoy the use of the sites network. unquote.
> Well I would like to say that this attitude will prevent me from enjoying the club sites as I will not be able to relax with my dogs for fear of reprisals when they need to urinate. I will not be renewing my membership when it expires as I think it is totally unreasonable to apply these rules and I think the cc should just own up to being non dog friendly I think all you dog owners should think carefully before joining the club.
> Why are the club alianating dog owners when we must make up a large percentage of members?
> I would also add that the club keeps saying they have to take in to consideration complaints from familys with young children regarding fouling. Do those same familys control thier children when using the toilet facilitys, I don't think so looking at the state of the toilets during school holidays. Is anything done about that?


We are responsible Dog Owners (our Daisy has a purse on her collar at all times with Pooh bags in).

But there is no way on Gods green earth I will be paying to join a club, that then charge a hefty site fee, for me to feel uncomfy about being there during my stay.

Pardon my French, but the CC can P*** right off.


----------



## dovtrams

bigbazza said:


> Give the wrong people a little authority and this is what happens :?


This is more to the point, the CC should be a bit more careful who they give jobs to. The vast majority of site managers are fantastic, but I have come across two who like to try it on. If you have a complaint about a member of staff, make sure you tell the CC in writing; they cannot get rid of the bad apples without good reason.

As for dogs, what a silly man, and I don't have a dog.

Dave


----------



## ched999uk

This is a quote from the CC leaflet that ' all dog owners receive when arriving on site'!

_Do not let your dog foul the pitch or
the site in any way. Should this be
unavoidable, or when using the dog walk,
please clean up afterwards using a dog
bag and place the waste into one of the
dog bins located around the site._

I have asked them how a *dog bag* can be used to clean up urine!!!!

I am awaiting an answer!!!!! I will post when I get a reply![/i]


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

selstrom said:


> People can catch leptospiorosis (Weil's disease) from dog urine!


Are you sure about this?
See http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg84.pdf
The HSE usually cover themselves every which way too!
Swamp fever is a very rare disease nowadays anyway.
Have you any references, please?
Patrick (Not a dog owner)


----------



## Rosbotham

*Re: reply from c.c. question of dogs taking a p....s on site*



oscardaisy said:


> I have recieved a reply from cc regarding dog fowling, apparantley they have issued a new leaflet on this matter, which states quote; DO NOT LET YOUR DOGS FOUL THE SITE IN ANY WAY, unquote They have stated that this includes urinating.they also said quote; please don't blame the wardens for only doing what the club expects of them and I hope the experience will not deter you from continuing to enjoy the use of the sites network. unquote.
> Well I would like to say that this attitude will prevent me from enjoying the club sites as I will not be able to relax with my dogs for fear of reprisals when they need to urinate. I will not be renewing my membership when it expires as I think it is totally unreasonable to apply these rules and I think the cc should just own up to being non dog friendly I think all you dog owners should think carefully before joining the club.
> Why are the club alianating dog owners when we must make up a large percentage of members?
> I would also add that the club keeps saying they have to take in to consideration complaints from familys with young children regarding fouling. Do those same familys control thier children when using the toilet facilitys, I don't think so looking at the state of the toilets during school holidays. Is anything done about that?


Any chance you could post the actual reply? I feel a letter to the CC coming on....


----------



## mandyandandy

Not happy at all now, this means that us good folk in the C&CC are going to have a whole host of dog peeing lovers joining us :roll:    

Well that's fine I have no end of catheters in my boot, just shorten the tubes and you will be fine, dogs will soon get used to it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

What is the CC thinking of, they cannot have thought this one through either that or all there committee are not dog owners. 

Good luck with this one.

Mandy


----------



## 96299

Patrick_Phillips said:


> selstrom said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can catch leptospiorosis (Weil's disease) from dog urine!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this?
> See http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg84.pdf
> The HSE usually cover themselves every which way too!
> Swamp fever is a very rare disease nowadays anyway.
> Have you any references, please?
> Patrick (Not a dog owner)
Click to expand...

Apparently so yes. Just did a bit of research and it seems you can catch Weil's disease from dog urine.  maybe the club has been informed of stuff like this, well we all know about elf & safety rules now days don't we. :wink:

Steve


----------



## locovan

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/oct/26/weils-disease-andy-holmes
Usually its rats that have Wells Disease.

I think this is really going to far.
What if we take a vets certificate to say our dogs are healthy can we walk in and out of a camp site with our dogs then???


----------



## cheshiregordon

perhaps the answer to keeping everyone happy is for the clubs to open at their bigger sites "on site kennels" - the dogs can be housed there for the duration without fouling the site for a small daily cost of say £7. (same as my local kennels)
This would have the added benefit of allowing the owner to have days out without the mut restricting them.


----------



## stickie

*Re: reply from c.c. question of dogs taking a p....s on site*

Any chance you could post the actual reply? I feel a letter to the CC coming on....[/quote]

+1


----------



## oscardaisy

*chapter 3 / urinating dogs*

hi all you dog lovers thanks for your response.
I'm sure this has been as much a shock to you as it has to me, I am still amazed at the attitude of the cc.
As requested this is the full version of the reply I recieved from them.

Dear Mr & Mrs lickley,

Many thanks for your email and I am sorry you have had this altercation whilst staying at white water. The question of dogs fouling club sites is an emotive issue amongst our members and we have just started issueing a new leaflet which will have been given to you on arrival. Our policy is quite clear, and an extract from this leaflet "Visiting club sites with dogs" says amongst other things the following:
"Do not let your dog fowl the pitch or the site in any way. Should this be unavoidable............please clean up afterwards......."
This obviously includes urinating. The reason we take such a firm line is that we have a large proportion of members who do not own dogs and who are genuinley offended when they see fellow members allowing thier pets to fowl the site in any way, and this is particularly true of parents with young chidren. As a club, we must accept this as i'm sure you would agree. I do get letters of complaint from such members asking why we don't take a firm line.
As a dog owner myself I understand your point of view entirely, but I have to take on board the views of other members.

Please don't bnlame the wardens for only doing what the club expects of them and I hope the experience will not deter you from continuing from enjoying the site network.

Yours Sincerely

Jonthan Swales
Regional Manager

We are also members of the c.cc and we also visit many private sites so I think this stance by the club will be their loss in the long run as dog owners are not likely to go where they are made to feel like second class citizens.


----------



## Rosbotham

Gawd, you mean the spelling mistake of "fowl" for "foul" actually came from the CC?!? I'd assumed that was a typical internet typo! 

Email about to be sent to them...this is ridiculous.


----------



## wakk44

I think it is ridiculous to expect dog owners to clean up after their dogs have urinated on a site,a male dog's main instinct is to scent it's territory.

However I can see the CC's point in certain circumstances,I have seen owners who have allowed their dog to cock a leg up against an awning or a car/motorhome wheel on sites.

It is common sense really,just keep your dog on a lead and do not allow it to urinate in an obviously unacceptable area.

The reply from the CC is quite ludricous,it sounds as they expect dog owners to clean wee up every time after their dogs have fowled(sic) on the campsite.Are we expected to carry a bucket of water when taking the dog for a walk :?


----------



## Spacerunner

wakk44 said:


> .Are we expected to carry a bucket of water when taking the dog for a walk :?


No, but there is no reason why you can't go back to the 'scene of the crime' with a bucket of water to flush away the evidence. Just carry a couple of golf tees to mark the spot.

Dogs are wonderful but do need our time and attention. Get real and don't expect the world to accept your dog to the same degree as you do.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Usual poor response to a complaint from the Club.

I wrote and complained about the Wardens of Steamer Quay who made rules up on the spot and then got upset when presented with the rule book and told that we would obey the club rules but not their "made up ones"

This meant for an amusing weekend for us and a frustrating one for the wardens.

When I wrote to the club and asked if the wardens were "A" Badly trained or "B" Liars I got a standard letter back and a handwritten postscript to the effect that the Area Manager (sic) would contact me.

About three weeks later I got a call from some bod who didn't inspire any confidence to suggest that he would sort anything out.

He refused to answer if the wardens at Steamer Quay were liars or badly trained saying that it wasn't an answerable question!

I disagreed and pointed out that if they were quoting "club rules" which didn't exist they had to be badly trained or lying.

We didn't get anywhere other than to get clarification that the nonsense that had poured out of mouths of the two jokers that ran/run Steamer was incorrect and not Club policy, included in this was that you have to all face the same way :roll:

The answer is not to expect too much from the club, it appears that headquarters is run for the benefit of the employee's and senior management and is now a professional gravy train. The sites seem to be fiefdoms for certain people who think that they can make rules up which of course they cant.

I would suggest to anyone faced with a petition stuffed under their noses, being pressurised to sign, take the petition sign it and write in BIG words I most strongly DISAGREE with this petition, smile sweetly and hand it back!

Eddie


----------



## camallison

To go back to the original point regarding fouling of the site - White Water site is overrun with rabbits and they defecate everywhere! It is so bad that we have to keep our Labrador on a VERY short lead to prevent her from eating it. (Typical Lab behaviour I am told by our vet). The result if she does eat it is that she is violently sick.

My grandchildren also visit the site and come back from the playground sometimes with rabbit faeces on them where they have sat/knelt down. The site has a far bigger problem with the rabbits than dogs, BUT I have also seen, many times, lazy dog owners who allow their dog to defecate on the site and don't clean up after them. They mostly seem to be people who are on the site because they are working in the area. The wardens in these cases acted swiftly and quite rightly ejected them from the site.

It is an emotive subject made worse by some truly ignorant dog owners. The responsible dog owners pay the price.

Colin


----------



## cheshiregordon

Spacerunner said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Are we expected to carry a bucket of water when taking the dog for a walk :?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but there is no reason why you can't go back to the 'scene of the crime' with a bucket of water to flush away the evidence. Just carry a couple of golf tees to mark the spot.
> 
> Dogs are wonderful but do need our time and attention. Get real and don't expect the world to accept your dog to the same degree as you do.
Click to expand...

I suggest the only way to decontaminate the soiled area is to dig it up and remove it in a black plastic bag. The depth of earth to be removed will depend on the soil type and its porosity - so dog owners will need to familiarise themselves with soil mechanics etc.
Wardens would need to keep bags of refill available to prevent accident to others falling in the holes, and be informed immediately a dog urinates.


----------



## camallison

cheshiregordon said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Are we expected to carry a bucket of water when taking the dog for a walk :?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but there is no reason why you can't go back to the 'scene of the crime' with a bucket of water to flush away the evidence. Just carry a couple of golf tees to mark the spot.
> 
> Dogs are wonderful but do need our time and attention. Get real and don't expect the world to accept your dog to the same degree as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the only way to decontaminate the soiled area is to dig it up and remove it in a black plastic bag. The depth of earth to be removed will depend on the soil type and its porosity - so dog owners will need to familiarise themselves with soil mechanics etc.
> Wardens would need to keep bags of refill available to prevent accident to others falling in the holes, and be informed immediately a dog urinates.
Click to expand...

To be on the safe side, a hole at least 60cm deep, maybe as much as 1mtr, and barriers should be erected around the area, to prevent accidents, until the hole is refilled. This refill should only be done once an elf & safety man has completed environmental tests and had them approved by the Environment Agency. :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Enock

Chemical warfare suits will be provided.... :lol: 

Boy am I glad I've had nothing to do with the cc......looks like I made the right decision for once 8)


----------



## ched999uk

So the CC are basically saying that dogs must not foul the site at all and must use the dog exercise area for that purpose and clean up after and fouling. 

OK so are they going to take the same measures against children? i.e. they are only allowed to play in the children's play area and any children playing in any other area will, with their parents, be asked to leave????? I doubt it very much......

I bet out of the kids holidays times over 50% of their visitors have dogs. The kids only have about 14 weeks off so that leaves the other 38 weeks a year, for sites open all year, for dog lovers.


----------



## spatz1

No excuses.... you ll get dog nappies in barmpot America :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## padraigpost

Its to be hoped they never get a party of Frenchmen on site or it will be more than the dogs peeing against the fence


----------



## wakk44

In response to member's complaints about dogs fouling on club sites The caravan club have decided to ''get real''and announced that from 1st April all male dogs must wear a nappy when they are walked within the confines of all caravan club sites.

Anyone found contravening this new rule risks sanctions which could include permanent suspension and castration of the animal concerned.Nappies will be available to buy at reception.


----------



## Rosbotham

Don't laugh...when Rudy had his bits removed, as a cone prevented him from licking the area he rubbed himself raw by dragging it on the floor. We ended up buying the smallest children's underpants going and making him wear those for a fortnight to stop it. As if it wasn't difficult enough to look masculine while walking a 8 inch long ball of fluff Bichon puppy, try walking one with underpants on....


----------



## 747

Rosbotham said:


> Don't laugh...when Rudy had his bits removed, as a cone prevented him from licking the area he rubbed himself raw by dragging it on the floor. We ended up buying the smallest children's underpants going and making him wear those for a fortnight to stop it. As if it wasn't difficult enough to look masculine while walking a 8 inch long ball of fluff Bichon puppy, try walking one with underpants on....


If I saw you, I would shout in a VERY loud voice.

"Oi mister, you have dropped your knitting". :lol:

Before you get upset, that happened to me. It serves me right for taking a Poodle pup with me when I went to collect my wages at the Pit.


----------



## Rosbotham

So after reading the reply that Oscardaisy got from the CC, I sent the club an email which pointed out the folly of expecting a dog to last from a pitch at one end of the site to the dog-walk/site entrance without cocking its leg, concluding with the line "you cannot be serious!"

Over the weekend I've had a reply, from the same Mr Swales. In essence, he has sympathy, but re-iterates the earlier position. Although he doesn't say so directly, the implication is certainly that urinating=fouling. He does say he's a dog-owner himself, and asserts that it is possible to ensure that the site is not fouled. I'm tempted to reply asking if he'd care to come around and train my dogs not to pee for 150 yards, but on balance I think I'll just wait until a warden takes umbrage. :twisted:

Incidentally, the club are at odds with legislation, which clearly defines fouling as "defecation". Wish I'd thought to look that up before emailing them...


----------



## sallytrafic

Rosbotham said:


> So after reading the reply that Oscardaisy got from the CC, I sent the club an email which pointed out the folly of expecting a dog to last from a pitch at one end of the site to the dog-walk/site entrance without cocking its leg, concluding with the line "you cannot be serious!"
> 
> Over the weekend I've had a reply, from the same Mr Swales. In essence, he has sympathy, but re-iterates the earlier position. Although he doesn't say so directly, the implication is certainly that urinating=fouling. He does say he's a dog-owner himself, and asserts that it is possible to ensure that the site is not fouled. I'm tempted to reply asking if he'd care to come around and train my dogs not to pee for 150 yards, but on balance I think I'll just wait until a warden takes umbrage. :twisted:
> 
> Incidentally, the club are at odds with legislation, which clearly defines fouling as "defecation". Wish I'd thought to look that up before emailing them...


Ever since reading your post until now words have failed me 

Right then train a dog not to scent and only pee with permission?

I've concluded that this would be the only way, but I have thought about the other options.

Its easy enough to train them to only pee outdoors but to recognise that they are on a caravan club site might be difficult and after all, one tree or telegraph pole, looks quite like another. So another tack would be to paint every vertical surface say light blue then we could teach our dogs not to pee on light blue but for older dogs and bitches flat surfaces would also have to be painted the same. The absurdity of it boggles.

So back to getting them to ask permission? You would have to start them young and it would only work with dogs that are very intelligent so hard luck Setter owners 

No the more i think about it they would all have to wear nappies - solved.


----------



## aldra

or catheters :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## camallison

I have been on the White Water site today to visit friends staying there. I took our Labrador bitch with me, and she peed a few times between the gate and our friends' pitch at the far end of the site. The warden (who was working outside the toilet block) said nothing - maybe they have changed the warden?

Colin


----------



## Briarose

I wonder if the warden in the OP might have moved from Grange Over Sands. The wardens there were being moved (this was in Nov/Dec 2010) apparently the male warden there was known as a tyrant where dogs are concerned. We took our dogs off site for a walk, and when we came back we had only just started to walk back towards our pitch, when the warden shouted at us that you had to walk dogs off site. We calmly said we had and were returning to our pitch.......we left next day.

Another camper told my Husband that the same had happened to him, but that he had heard new wardens who had a dog would be replacing this particular warden, in an attempt to balance the situation.

I am all for being responsible and we always carry doggie bags, and pick up poo, would never dream of letting our male dog pee up a windbreak etc but I am not sure how on earth you prevent them having a wee totally.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I can see an influx of new members to the C&CC due to this stance on Dogs.


----------



## oscardaisy

the joke is oscar is no bigger than a rabbit he came from a family of
ratters when he takes a p...s he would not fill an eggcup full.
he has just sent in is cv to the c c. says he could do job better
WUFF WUFF


----------



## olley

sallytrafic said:


> Its easy enough to train them to only pee outdoors but to recognise that they are on a caravan club site might be difficult and after all, one tree or telegraph pole, looks quite like another. So another tack would be to paint every vertical surface say light blue then we could teach our dogs not to pee on light blue but for older dogs and bitches flat surfaces would also have to be painted the same. The absurdity of it boggles.
> 
> So back to getting them to ask permission? You would have to start them young and it would only work with dogs that are very intelligent so hard luck Setter owners
> 
> No the more i think about it they would all have to wear nappies - solved.


Not taking sides here just curious, I have never owned a dog but you get guide dogs, police dogs and various others all trained to do some really clever stuff, so why can't you teach a dog not to pee, except on command?

Ian


----------



## 4maddogs

*Re: Dogs*



iandsm said:


> For Sallytrafic and anyone suffering the same brown patches on their grass and slightly off topic.
> I have recently read about a product called "Dogrocks" it seems you put these in your dogs drinking water and they change the chemical content in the urine to counteract the nitrogen which is what apparently causes the brown staining or burning on her grass.
> 
> I have not tried these and I will ask at the Vet's about safety etc. when I next go but I was wondering if anyone had heard of/used these and if so with what result


Tried those, but it worked out expensive with lots of water bowls around.....and they kept taking the rocks out and depositing them eleswhere!


----------



## 4maddogs

cheshiregordon said:


> perhaps the answer to keeping everyone happy is for the clubs to open at their bigger sites "on site kennels" - the dogs can be housed there for the duration without fouling the site for a small daily cost of say £7. (same as my local kennels)
> This would have the added benefit of allowing the owner to have days out without the mut restricting them.


Absolutely no chance that I would take my dogs on holiday to put them in a prison.....and I don't want to stay on a site with dogs barking in distress at being put in the kennels. Do you?


----------



## aldra

Our solution was even more expensive

Replaced the lawn with high grade artificial grass

But it looks great, pressure hose, looks and smells great

and fits in with our motorhome lifestyle

No grass to cut

Aldra


----------



## stewartwebr

Stayed on this site at the weekend. A big sandwich board was on display at the gate about not allowing dogs to foul. 

We had no issues

Whilst there the warden was removing the name plaque from the wall. Saturday was the last day of the winter wardens and the new summer Wardens were taking over. The ones who have been there over winter are heading off to Europe for summer after a few weeks in Scotland. 

Sounds like we are all safe to take our dogs with weak bladders back to this site

Stewart


----------



## aldra

Good, but Shadow has a bladder second to non

refuses to go out once its dark (wimp)

and prefers to sleep till late morning :lol: :lol: :lol:

a perfect Motor Homing dog

at least by that criteria

Aldra


----------



## Briarose

Mr Russ Sadler not listed as CC Warden at site now......can't see his name on pages 48 to 50 of new magazine....unless I have missed it.


----------



## wunnell

4maddogs said:


> Absolutely no chance that I would take my dogs on holiday to put them in a prison.....and I don't want to stay on a site with dogs barking in distress at being put in the kennels. Do you?


No, I don't. Put them in kennels before you leave home.


----------



## 79144will

We do not own dogs, and, do not understand why owners of enclosed vans ,or caravan,would want to share an enclosed space with smelly animals, some owners have two or three dogs,in their vans. It`s hard to keep a 7.7 mtr motorhome clean without the added responcability of animals,to me it seems,and I speak from exsperiance that most dog owners just open the door and let them go,Oban site ,old white haired woman and man ,wait until it`s dark ,three white scottie dog out,sh----g all over the place,door opens man calls dogs all go in ,we step in sh-t takes two days to clean it ,old pair would not come and clean our van,very quickly left site next day , Am I correct in stating that dogs, lick their genitalia and rectum,then of course the human mouth,to get food.Dogs, when I was young were kept outside in a kennel,summer and winter,happy animals,and healthy,so not a dog hater,there is an appropriate place for dogs ,and a van is not one of them. regards Bill NB we did report them too the site owners.


----------



## aldra

79144,

my dog does not smell, well unless he swims in a smelly canal

And my motor home is spotless

sure he licks all of those areas but my face is not usually near those bits at the time and I feed him in a stainless steel bowl, 

clear up after him immediately, I have grandchildren and would not put kids at risk or inconvenience anyone else

He is a wonderful loving companion

guards us and our van 

and you should have reported them

It is not acceptable on a campsite for dogs to run free and foul the area

As a dog owner I do not want the dog or me to step into dog s***

Aldra


----------



## Patty123

I agree Aldra, my dogs do not smell nor do they foul anywhere. I clean up after them and expect them to behave well, not be a nuisance to anyone including ourselves.

The only thing they do is snore very loudly.

Patty


----------



## Briarose

79144will said:


> We do not own dogs, and, do not understand why owners of enclosed vans ,or caravan,would want to share an enclosed space with smelly animals, some owners have two or three dogs,in their vans. It`s hard to keep a 7.7 mtr motorhome clean without the added responcability of animals,to me it seems,and I speak from exsperiance that most dog owners just open the door and let them go,Oban site ,old white haired woman and man ,wait until it`s dark ,three white scottie dog out,sh----g all over the place,door opens man calls dogs all go in ,we step in sh-t takes two days to clean it ,old pair would not come and clean our van,very quickly left site next day , Am I correct in stating that dogs, lick their genitalia and rectum,then of course the human mouth,to get food.Dogs, when I was young were kept outside in a kennel,summer and winter,happy animals,and healthy,so not a dog hater,there is an appropriate place for dogs ,and a van is not one of them. regards Bill NB we did report them too the site owners.


Most dog owners just open the door and let them go. Unquote I don't think so. Goodness me I don't actually think you speak from experience at all.......my dogs actually surprising as it might be also eat their food from a bowl. It's surprising what you can teach them. They certainly don't try to get food out of my human mouth.


----------



## asprn

Some great naughty toilet words there by 79144will. Nothing like a bit of Forum Tourettes to let out the repression. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## tattytony

79144will said:


> We do not own dogs, and, do not understand why owners of enclosed vans ,or caravan,would want to share an enclosed space with smelly animals, some owners have two or three dogs,in their vans. It`s hard to keep a 7.7 mtr motorhome clean without the added responcability of animals,to me it seems,and I speak from exsperiance that most dog owners just open the door and let them go,Oban site ,old white haired woman and man ,wait until it`s dark ,three white scottie dog out,sh----g all over the place,door opens man calls dogs all go in ,we step in sh-t takes two days to clean it ,old pair would not come and clean our van,very quickly left site next day , Am I correct in stating that dogs, lick their genitalia and rectum,then of course the human mouth,to get food.Dogs, when I was young were kept outside in a kennel,summer and winter,happy animals,and healthy,so not a dog hater,there is an appropriate place for dogs ,and a van is not one of them. regards Bill NB we did report them too the site owners.


Get a life :roll:


----------



## asprn

tattytony said:


> Get a life :roll:


Do you know - *that's* the expression I was searching for earlier.

:lol:

Dougie.


----------



## Sonesta

79144will said:


> We do not own dogs, and, do not understand why owners of enclosed vans ,or caravan,would want to share an enclosed space with smelly animals, some owners have two or three dogs,in their vans. It`s hard to keep a 7.7 mtr motorhome clean without the added responcability of animals,to me it seems,and I speak from exsperiance that most dog owners just open the door and let them go,Oban site ,old white haired woman and man ,wait until it`s dark ,three white scottie dog out,sh----g all over the place,door opens man calls dogs all go in ,we step in sh-t takes two days to clean it ,old pair would not come and clean our van,very quickly left site next day , Am I correct in stating that dogs, lick their genitalia and rectum,then of course the human mouth,to get food.Dogs, when I was young were kept outside in a kennel,summer and winter,happy animals,and healthy,so not a dog hater,there is an appropriate place for dogs ,and a van is not one of them. regards Bill NB we did report them too the site owners.


There's nobody fussier than me re the cleanliness of our motorhome and we have 2 little dogs whom we adore. I can assure you that my motorhome definitely does NOT smell and is kept immaculate at all times.

Personally, I think your negative experience of the white haired couple and their dogs is by no means the norm and you are completely wrong to assume that every dog owner adopts the same blasé attitude! I have never witnessed such behaviour on a campsite myself and most dog owners we meet during our travels are responsible people like ourselves and clean up after their pets.

You may not be able to understand why we dog owners love our dogs so much and why we choose to take our precious and faithful friends along with us in our own vehicles but to be honest (and I don't wish to sound rude here) that's not really any of your business is it? To be perfectly frank, I doubt if many people will really care too much what you think of them anyway and your opinions will matter diddly squat to most people! They'll just be thinking - It's our life, our van, our dogs and our choice and providing they aren't interfering in your life or breaking any laws, then why on earth should you bother your head over what others choose to do!?

My advice to you would be to just enjoy your dog free lifestyle and let we pet owners enjoy our canine one!

Sue


----------



## zulurita

79144will said:


> We do not own dogs, and, do not understand why owners of enclosed vans ,or caravan,would want to share an enclosed space with smelly animals, some owners have two or three dogs,in their vans. It`s hard to keep a 7.7 mtr motorhome clean without the added responcability of animals,to me it seems,and I speak from exsperiance that most dog owners just open the door and let them go,Oban site ,old white haired woman and man ,wait until it`s dark ,three white scottie dog out,sh----g all over the place,door opens man calls dogs all go in ,we step in sh-t takes two days to clean it ,old pair would not come and clean our van,very quickly left site next day , Am I correct in stating that dogs, lick their genitalia and rectum,then of course the human mouth,to get food.Dogs, when I was young were kept outside in a kennel,summer and winter,happy animals,and healthy,so not a dog hater,there is an appropriate place for dogs ,and a van is not one of them. regards Bill NB we did report them too the site owners.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

We love our dogs and they love travelling with us.

We always pick up after our dogs, we don't like to tread in their mess either.

But as for passing water (a wee) it is rather difficult to stop a dog doing it even if one tries to get to the dog walk.

We have bitches so they don't tend to wee up other peoples awnings/wheels etc, however we wouldn't let them go on other peoples pitches.

Most dog owners are responsible. It is unfortunate the irresponsible ones let the side down.


----------



## eddievanbitz

79144will said:


> We do not own dogs, and, do not understand why owners of enclosed vans ,or caravan,would want to share an enclosed space with smelly animals, some owners have two or three dogs,in their vans. It`s hard to keep a 7.7 mtr motorhome clean without the added responcability of animals,to me it seems,and I speak from exsperiance that most dog owners just open the door and let them go,Oban site ,old white haired woman and man ,wait until it`s dark ,three white scottie dog out,sh----g all over the place,door opens man calls dogs all go in ,we step in sh-t takes two days to clean it ,old pair would not come and clean our van,very quickly left site next day , Am I correct in stating that dogs, lick their genitalia and rectum,then of course the human mouth,to get food.Dogs, when I was young were kept outside in a kennel,summer and winter,happy animals,and healthy,so not a dog hater,there is an appropriate place for dogs ,and a van is not one of them. regards Bill NB we did report them too the site owners.


Well where to start? As for keeping the RV clean we have two Dyson's, the mini upright and the hand held. They do the job fine. I can't comment on finding it hard but we are a lot younger than the poster, so to be fair have no experience of trying to keep a van clean when older, but at 50 keeping a 11m Winnebago clean with two long haired German Shepherds is no problem.

I for one have never witnessed this phenomenon where a dog licks his willy, his bum, then my mouth in order to get food :roll: We tend to put food down in their bowls at regular intervals. We find this works fine without the tonguing.

As for opening the door and let them run out? ours wouldn't go anywhere without us, and frankly I am fussy who I let them mix with anyway! There are after all some very strange people around with very odd views you know!

As an member of a group known as "mammals" humans slept out side for thousands of years seeking shelter when it was available, alongside a multitude of other creatures so suggesting that keeping a dog outside is somehow "better" for them is interesting.

I would love to see the evidence to support this claim, otherwise, with no supporting evidence one would have to assume that it is an opinion of some one with no experience what so ever as to what dogs prefer.

My evidence is that on a cold wet winters night, when I open the door into the gardens, both dogs will look at me in disgust, turn around and pad back in to flop down in front of the fire!

To be fair to the poster, I used to have a similar view regarding dogs. Then we got one! Views tend to change. 
:roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

I've had someone on site come rushing over to me to give me a tirade on not clearing up after our Golden bitch.

I looked bemused and claimed I did. Then I was told I was lying because she had spotted the dog doing it and I had just ignored it. She was weeing I said. No she wasn't she said, because the dog was squatting down, not cocking its leg. 

I paused, and asked her if she weed standing up. The penny dropped, she mouthed like a fish before proclaiming dogs were disgusting anyway and stormed off.

I hope she had a nice day.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm pee**g myself with laughter at Eddie and Dave's posts and they have really made me titter!  I'm sure we dog owners have a happier and far more laid back approach to life! :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Sonesta said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm pee**g myself with laughter at Eddie and Dave's posts and they have really made me titter!  I'm sure we dog owners have a happier and far more laid back approach to life! :wink:
> 
> Sue


I just loved the posts too Sue. There are some lovely quotes about dogs on the following link including this one.

http://www.quotegarden.com/dogs.html

'The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail instead of his tongue. ~Author Unknown'


----------



## Zebedee

DABurleigh said:


> I've had someone on site come rushing over to me to give me a tirade on not clearing up after our Golden bitch.
> 
> I looked bemused and claimed I did. Then I was told I was lying because she had spotted the dog doing it and I had just ignored it. She was weeing I said. No she wasn't she said, because the dog was squatting down, not cocking its leg.
> 
> I paused, and asked her if she weed standing up. The penny dropped, she mouthed like a fish before proclaiming dogs were disgusting anyway and stormed off.
> 
> I hope she had a nice day.
> 
> Dave


I've had exactly the same experience Dave - and (_great minds or what_?? :roll: ) I gave the lady just the same response as you did!! :lol: :lol:

Although the demonstrably foul mouthed and self-proclaimed canine-ignoramus 79144Will is obviously best ignored, we shouldn't be too hard on him folks. :roll:

Maybe he is very kindly testing out the new "_*MHF Self-Moderation*_" procedure for us.

It seems to be working quite well! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Morning all have just come accross this lively thread. Just the sort of thing that has lots of interest and debate

79144will.
Three of my best friends are Zak, Marlon and Dingle. They are non smelling 16 stone Rottweillers. They accompany us wherever we go in the motorhome for the simple reason that airline carriers have put us on a blacklist ever since Zak attacked a trolley dolley and Dingle left a smelly pile on an Easy jet seat
They each have a seat in our compact 6.5 metre motorhome.
When we arrive on site I open the door and let the lads out onto the pitch. They instinctly go around marking their new territory, barking and chasing small children and frightening off old miserable looking oldies.
When they drop their poo it is easy to see as it is usually the size of a breeze block, so any one walking in it should visit Specsavers. I do carry a No9 shovel for anyone who wants to clean the mess. But I leave it to manure the grass.
They do not lick each others bums and dangly bits as Lady p gives them a good wash twice a day, unlike some adults that go camping.This does attract a certain amount of amusement from other campers as she usually does it topless. Sometimes Mr Shogdit comes over to complain about the van rocking about and the noises from the dogs when we leave them on site.And that I should leave a window open for ventilation.
The answer to that is Marlon and Dingle are homosexual and sometimes get carried away when left unattended, and the windows are always closed so that the dogs are not victims of a gas attack.
We could not have them in a kennel at home, it sounds like keeping them in prison.
They have the freedom of our stately grounds, catching and eating the odd pensioner,child or would be burgular, who may have strayed off the public footpath.

Dogs are mans best friend and should be treated as such.

Dave p


----------



## aldra

Dave

You have painted a brilliant picture and brightened my morning, or will have once I stop crying with laughter

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

aldra said:


> Dave, You have painted a brilliant picture and brightened my morning, or will have once I stop crying with laughter
> Aldra


Don't encourage the damn fool Aldra. 8O 8O

That's another half pint of coffee I've got to wash out of the keyboard!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Sonesta

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Morning all have just come accross this lively thread. Just the sort of thing that has lots of interest and debate
> 
> 79144will.
> Three of my best friends are Zak, Marlon and Dingle. They are non smelling 16 stone Rottweillers. They accompany us wherever we go in the motorhome for the simple reason that airline carriers have put us on a blacklist ever since Zak attacked a trolley dolley and Dingle left a smelly pile on an Easy jet seat
> They each have a seat in our compact 6.5 metre motorhome.
> When we arrive on site I open the door and let the lads out onto the pitch. They instinctly go around marking their new territory, barking and chasing small children and frightening off old miserable looking oldies.
> When they drop their poo it is easy to see as it is usually the size of a breeze block, so any one walking in it should visit Specsavers. I do carry a No9 shovel for anyone who wants to clean the mess. But I leave it to manure the grass.
> They do not lick each others bums and dangly bits as Lady p gives them a good wash twice a day, unlike some adults that go camping.This does attract a certain amount of amusement from other campers as she usually does it topless. Sometimes Mr Shogdit comes over to complain about the van rocking about and the noises from the dogs when we leave them on site.And that I should leave a window open for ventilation.
> The answer to that is Marlon and Dingle are homosexual and sometimes get carried away when left unattended, and the windows are always closed so that the dogs are not victims of a gas attack.
> We could not have them in a kennel at home, it sounds like keeping them in prison.
> They have the freedom of our stately grounds, catching and eating the odd pensioner,child or would be burgular, who may have strayed off the public footpath.
> 
> Dogs are mans best friend and should be treated as such.
> 
> Dave p


I think this thread is absolutely brilliant and I'm thoroughly enjoying reading such witty replies. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## erneboy

It's nice to hear from a responsible dog owner Dave.

Let's hope one posts soon, Alan.


----------



## stickie

Hi 79144 Will, I don't know anything about your personal life, but if you have no children can I warn you, in case your thinking of going down that road.

They poo and wee frequently *in their clothing *for the first 12 months or so, and get this they do it inside your house, and it really smells! If you keep them in a kennel everyone comes down on you, it's really frustrating.

I really don't want to down the route of the mess they leave around the house, but they really are disgusting.

I do hope I have warned you in time because it wasn't until my third that I realised what a fool I'd been and that dogs are more controllable.

Get one Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

And so do really elderly adults.
When this happens they are usually shuffled off into a care home where they spend the rest of their days sat, open mouthed , eyes closed in the tv room.

I may have alzheimers and parkinsons only incontinence to look forward to.

Dave p


----------



## stickie

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And so do really elderly adults.
> When this happens they are usually shuffled off into a care home where they spend the rest of their days sat, open mouthed , eyes closed in the tv room.
> 
> I may have alzheimers and parkinsons only incontinence to look forward to.
> 
> Dave p


Thankfully you won't be reliant on certain members of this site for your future care. May you have many long and happy years motorhomeing to go before that. Steve


----------



## camallison

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Morning all have just come accross this lively thread. Just the sort of thing that has lots of interest and debate
> 
> 79144will.
> Three of my best friends are Zak, Marlon and Dingle. They are non smelling 16 stone Rottweillers. They accompany us wherever we go in the motorhome for the simple reason that airline carriers have put us on a blacklist ever since Zak attacked a trolley dolley and Dingle left a smelly pile on an Easy jet seat
> They each have a seat in our compact 6.5 metre motorhome.
> When we arrive on site I open the door and let the lads out onto the pitch. They instinctly go around marking their new territory, barking and chasing small children and frightening off old miserable looking oldies.
> When they drop their poo it is easy to see as it is usually the size of a breeze block, so any one walking in it should visit Specsavers. I do carry a No9 shovel for anyone who wants to clean the mess. But I leave it to manure the grass.
> They do not lick each others bums and dangly bits as Lady p gives them a good wash twice a day, unlike some adults that go camping.This does attract a certain amount of amusement from other campers as she usually does it topless. Sometimes Mr Shogdit comes over to complain about the van rocking about and the noises from the dogs when we leave them on site.And that I should leave a window open for ventilation.
> The answer to that is Marlon and Dingle are homosexual and sometimes get carried away when left unattended, and the windows are always closed so that the dogs are not victims of a gas attack.
> We could not have them in a kennel at home, it sounds like keeping them in prison.
> They have the freedom of our stately grounds, catching and eating the odd pensioner,child or would be burgular, who may have strayed off the public footpath.
> 
> Dogs are mans best friend and should be treated as such.
> 
> Dave p


Dave,

You're telling porkies - they aren't homosexual, only good friends!

Colin


----------



## 747

My way of thinking is similar to 79144will.

I too have been on sites and been surrounded by packs of those horrible smelly things that cause no end of trouble.

That is why I do not use sites and prefer dogs. :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

Zebedee said:


> Although the demonstrably foul mouthed and self-proclaimed canine-ignoramus 79144Will is obviously best ignored, we shouldn't be too hard on him folks. :roll:
> Dave


Am I missing something, where was the foul mouthed bit? You may not agree with what was said by 79144Will but it certainly livened up the thread.

Still laughing at Dave P's wife washing the dogs bits though. Hope she had her curlers in :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

only in a morning
Dave p


----------



## spatz1

Even if a dog peeing or doing its business is offensive and the latter can be picked up.....its expected of them and doesnt come as a shock ...

But no one should have to face the sight of yellowing massive "white" bra dropped near my pitch at the weekend and an unfortunate glance around left me with skipping a meal as the matching yellowing pants couldnt be missed at 100m waving in the wind on a line....something i found more shocking and unexpected :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

spatz1 said:


> But no one should have to face the sight of yellowing massive "white" bra dropped near my pitch


That was my awning 8O 8O

Alan


----------



## Zebedee

:lol: :lol: @ Alan.

You are getting as bad as Dave P.

I've already had to rinse the coffee out of my keyboard once today . . . give a warning next time please!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## spatz1

aldhp21 said:


> That was my awning 8O 8O
> 
> Alan


well i m sorry... the dog peed on it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Lady p did say there were items missing from the line.

She thought a nicker nicker was on the prowl

Dave p


----------



## camallison

spatz1 said:


> Even if a dog peeing or doing its business is offensive and the latter can be picked up.....its expected of them and doesnt come as a shock ...
> 
> But no one should have to face the sight of yellowing massive "white" bra dropped near my pitch at the weekend and an unfortunate glance around left me with skipping a meal as the matching yellowing pants couldnt be missed at 100m waving in the wind on a line....something i found more shocking and unexpected :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh do stop being a knicker knicker knocker will you!

Colin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

K in nickers  

Dave p


----------



## camallison

Well that's one lady who hasn't been in mine ...... Kay! Actually, I had a surfeit of Ks in that comment - the one who nicks is a nicker whereas the items of clothing are knickers ........ makes it one all Dave!

Colin 

PS - so it should read ....... Knicker nicker knocker.


----------

